# How do i tell him i want to marry him



## Sheesha (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive been with my loved one for what seems like forever. Ive always loved him every minute of the day he goes through my head and i know that he loves me. His friends tell me that when they go out for a boys night out he talks about how he wants nothing more than to marry me on a warm beach and be together forever. Hes not a feminine man. He works in the pipeline loves to be out in the mud doing manly man things and for his friends to tell me that he says those things really means something. Even they have told me that he really cares and they have never seen anything like it and that they only wish they could feel the way about a woman that he feels about me. I love being his girlfriend and the thought of marrying him runs through my head every day. Im afraid of the conversation of marriage scaring him. I figure that maybe he hasnt asked because it scares him. He comes from a background that believes strongly in the tradition of the man asking the woman the marry. But I want to tell him straight up that i want to marry him without taking that tradition away and without beating around the bush about it. How should i do this? i have no clue!


----------



## TheOptimist (Nov 22, 2007)

*The Georgia Satellites covered this...*

:smthumbup: Click on the official video of their song... but MOSTLY print off the lyrics and post them on the wall ! ! ! !

Watch the latest Music Video by The Georgia Satellites from Georgia Satellites | See Keep Your Hands To Yourself Online | VH1.com

It's a funny song, :rofl: it's rockin', but it's also been true for human nature & all religions & all families for 4,000 years and going... marriage and sex are big, big deals. Forever deals. The one and only "Until one of you is dead" deals. Nothing is worth signing up for that... except, for a guy, getting to have sex... for a woman the safety... Child rearing... security... but for a guy... mostly the looking forward to sex. 

Think about it... why would any man EVER get married... :scratchhead: if there was nothing wrong with it, most men would imitate Hugh Hefner and keep women around for say between the ages of 20 and 24 years old, then go for the next batch of young sexy, horny women! Even past 80 years old, Hef has 20-24 year olds ONLY. It's wrong. It's sad. It's immoral. And since he hasn't been struck by lightning, and because he has millions of dollars to woo the dumb young women, he carries on "in your face" with his sleazy lifestyle. But back to your question... why would any *normal* man get married... Because, my friend, ONLY in marriage do you have easy access to unlimited sex with no worry of diseases, no broken hearts, no illegitimate children, no social scorn, etc. And again there is NO religion that is O.K. with Sex outside of marriage, and yet they all encourage and expect sex inside of marriage. I dare you to "re-virginize" as a couple, and stop having sex until after the wedding, looking so forward to the honeymoon...that you just can't WAIT to get married.

The truth WILL set you free, but sometimes it will also piss you off. :iagree: Put those lyrics on your wall. Live them, and you'll be married this year!!


----------

